Ask HN: How can one speed up development on solo programming projects? - febed
======
jadeydi
I think keep patient is more important than speed

------
troycarlson
Outsource some/all of it to freelancers on Upwork so they can make progress
while you sleep, work a day job, etc.

------
croo
Choose tools you already know and familiar with.

